# DROID 3 ADB error please help?



## schneiderwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed\

my droid is a GB 2.3.4
system version is 5.7.906.xt862

i am trying to root my Motorola Droid 3, i cant cause the ADB cant get root access or something

i hope there is a way ware i can root the phone another way, to let yall know, i am not a newb, ive used to do rooting the old way on my first android HTC EVO 4G

so what is it i am doing wrong

if i do have to root my droid the old way please tell me how it is done. i just wanna root my droid so i can find a way to unlock this to switch it to another carrier

(if rooting is unlocking sorry i'm new to switching phones from one network to another and still learning how it is done)
please and thanks


----------



## schneiderwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

sence i just now found the root for it heres the link i found it, i take no credit but this works just read what it says and there u go

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/


----------

